# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Bir'in Oğulllari Ve Belial'in Oğullari

## Ã¶ngre

1930'lu yıllarda Mustafa Kemal Tahsin mayatepek'i Meksika büyükelçiliğine atar ve Mayalar, Aztekler ve benzeri eski uygarlıklar ve dilleri konusunda araştırma yapmasını inceler.Sonuçta yapılan kayıp kıta mu adlı bir gerçek ortaya çıkar.M.ü. 200000 ile m.ö. 70000 yılları arasında(???) artık tam bu kısım bilinmese de insanlar medeniyette çok ilerler ve iklimleri kontrol etmeye başlar.Daha sonra aralarında bölünmeler başlar.İyi olanlara Bir'in oğulları Kötülüğün yanında olanlara Belial'in oğulları denir ve savaş başlar.Pekçok teknik ve büyü bu savaşta kullanılır.Savaşın bitmesine yakın dünyanın dengeleri bozulur.Bunun üzerine Her ikisinden felaketten önce bir kısım insanlar kaçarak yeraltı krallığı kurar.Bir'in oğullarının ki Agharta Belial'in oğullarının ki şambala olur.Mu kıtası yeryüzünden silinir.Bu yarı efsane yarı gerçek anlatım arkeolojik çalışmalar sonucu bulunmuş.
şimdi ilginç olan ortaçağda ki şeytan tasvirlerinden birinin altında Belial yazar.
Acaba Bir Oy bil konfederasyonu yani atalarımızla bu Bir'in oğullarının bir benzerliği bulunabilir mi?
Yorumu sizlere bırakıyorum

----------

